# Who here can answer my basic dog questions?  Any knowledgeable dog experts here?



## Paul Cataldo (Feb 22, 2010)

Guys,
  Below are some details and questions which I've had for YEARS, which I was hoping you guys on this forum could answer for me.  

 What I'm looking for in a puppy:

-MUST have MINIMAL shedding, if not ZERO shedding.  I have been told just yesterday, that ONLY dogs with "hair" and NOT "fur" will meet this criteria.

-SHORT HAIR/FUR is a MUST. 

-Prefer a dog of medium size, or even a little smaller, but this is negotiable.  IOW's, I don't really want a big dog.

-Not sure if many dogs meet this criteria, but my brothers Weimerhener smells GOOD YEAR ROUND.  He NEVER needs a bath, and NEVER smells bad either!  It's amazing, and he DOES go outside DAILY!
  Also, my brothers Weimerhener NEVER sheds a single hair, EVER!  The black leather couches my brother owns NEVER have even a single hair (or piece of fur?) on them, EVER!
  NOW,
The only problem with a Weimerhener, is they are just not for me.  A bit too big, and I just think I want another type of dog.  
  Again, I'm not sure what yet, but the ULTRA short hair/fur is a must for me, and LOW LOW shedding, if not ZERO shedding are a must for me.

   Questions:

-What dogs (if ANY?), fit my criteria?

-Is it true that dogs with fur shed much more than dogs with hair?

-If so, then what dogs have "hair"?  (besides poodles?)  I always thought my brothers Weimerhener had standard "FUR", but as I said, he DOES NOT SHED, and he is NEVER groomed.


-IF there just isn't any dog type/breed type that fits my ultra low, or zero "shedding criteria", then I suppose I will have to settle for a dog that at least has AS SHORT OF HAIR/FUR as possible (naturally, without grooming of course)
  SO, with that in mind, can you guys list some dogs that have this ultra low/short hair/fur?


  Thanks for any help here guys.  I really could use the help and advice here.


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 22, 2010)

What you are looking for is called a hypoallergenic dogs.
Here are a couple of links with some dog breeds listed.

http://www.small-breed-dogs.com/NonSheddingDogs.html

http://www.dog-breed-facts.com/dog-grooming.html


----------



## K9SAR (Feb 22, 2010)

Well there is a little problem here.

There is no such thing as a non-shedding dog.  The only true non-shedding dog would be a 100% hairless dog (and they are out there.)  Contrary to your belief, Weims do shed....as do Boxers, Dobermans, and others with similar coats.  

Hypoallergenic dogs DO shed and are not "allergy-proof."  They are merely preferred by persons with allergies as they trigger allergies less than an average dog.  

Poodles shed.  Poodles are not non-shedding dogs.  They just shed in smaller amounts than, say, a Husky.  

So you want a small to medium size dog that sheds minimally.  That narrows it down to hundreds of breeds.

Here are some other questions to ask yourself:

1) Are you looking for a lap dog?
2) Are you looking for an active dog? An aloof dog?
3) How much training are you willing to put into the dog?
4) Do you have cats or any other small animals in your home?
5) What would your ideal dog act like on a daily basis? (Morning to night)


Once you answer those questions, you can start looking in specific breed groups or breed mixes of low shedding dogs.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the info you guys have offered.
  I totally realize that TECHNICALLY speaking, any dog can shed.  Humans don't technically "shed", but we all know we lose hairs daily.
  My point was obvious, in that I want MINIMAL shedding.

 I stated my brothers WEIM didn't shed, because you can spend all day long searching for a hair, and you CANNOT and WILL NOT find one.
  They are that few and far between.

  Anyhow, 
K9SAR,
  I have of course already answered ALL of the questions you presented up above.  For simplicity sake, I have not listed all that unecessary info, here in this thread.
  The only info I was lacking,  is a list of which breeds SHED MINIMALLY, or as little as my brothers WEIM.
  That's the only info I was in need of.
I will check out the list that SaraFair kindly posted.


  K9SAR,
Do you  have any LOW SHEDDING DOG lists anywhere to point out?
  Thanks so much guys.


----------



## K9SAR (Feb 24, 2010)

Uh yeah - google is your friend...........

http://lmgtfy.com/?q="minimal+shedding+dogs"


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Feb 24, 2010)

Uh Yeah, I can google with the best of them.
  Just thought you might have some of the better ones to recommend...


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually what K9 asked are very relevant questions. The working breeds (ie weims, labs, brittanys, etc) tend to be more destructive if not exercised well and full of energy versus a shi-tzu. 

Bassett Hound will be more laid back than a beagle. Both hounds, both short haired, typically very different energy levels. There's always exceptions to the rules in every breed. Researching your breeder and their dogs will help you make sure you get what you want.

All dogs require grooming...the "haired" dogs will need regular brushing to keep from matting in addition to visiting a groomer for clippings. The short haired "furred" dogs will need brushing to minimize shedding. The best think I have come across is the Furminator...Tractor Supply also has a cheaper version that works well. 

A dog that I would consider if I were looking on the smaller end, but not too small is a Pug. They are not heat tolerant, so would have to be an inside dog. Basenjis are cool "little" dogs, too. Soft Coated Wheatens are in the 30-40 lb range, but can need a lot of exercise. Australian Shepherds have medium hair and wouldn't need to be clipped, but would require brushing, however, typically need a lot of exercise and lots of early socialization/training to keep the herding instinct in check, esp around kids. AKC's website has a lot of info including the size, temperament, etc of all the breeds. http://www.akc.org/breeds/complete_breed_list.cfm


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2010)

This little fellow doesn't shed a bit, or at least you'll never find a hair. He demands a lot of attention but I prefer it that way. Heck of a guard dog. Sleeps up under the cover with the wife and I every night.

My wife takes him to work every day and he causes no problems. Just feed him attention and he's happy.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 25, 2010)

Trust me Weirmaraners shed-- it's just the shade makes it hard to see on most surfaces.  Get a blue one and you will find out for sure.

They are exceptionally clean  dogs.



Poodles are hypo-allergenic and come in every size you can imagine.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Feb 25, 2010)

Schnauzers are minimal shedders I hear and come in 3 sizes


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys.
Yes, my brothers Weim is a blue/grey (more blue though) and you cannot find any hair on the black leather couches where (yes) my brother lets the dog sleep every night for years now.
  Anyhow, 

I should make it clear that of just as much importance as anything else, I will ONLY consider a SUPER SHORT SHORT HAIRED dog.
  SUPER SHORT hair such as Dobermans, WEIMS, Boxers, and even some Pit Bulls which I have seen with super short hair.  Even if a certain breed of dog could guarantee me absolutely ZERO shedding, I would ONLY consider it, if the hair/fur is SUPER SHORT.  I don't care for long haired/furred dogs.
  SUPER SHORT HAIR and LOW LOW SHEDDING is my main two physical characterisics.
  Something medium size or smaller but not looking for a super huge sized dog.

  Still trying to figure out what to go with.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 26, 2010)

Paul Cataldo said:


> Thanks for all the info guys.
> Yes, my brothers Weim is a blue/grey (more blue though) and you cannot find any hair on the black leather couches where (yes) my brother lets the dog sleep every night for years now.
> Anyhow,
> 
> .



You mean like this?


----------



## UGA hunter (Feb 26, 2010)

Try a Viszla. Not as big as Weims, similar look. They are very clean dogs and love to be with their owners so they would make a great house dog. However, like mentioned before, they are a working breed so they will require a lot of exercise.


----------



## ch035 (Feb 28, 2010)

i second the viszla very similar and smaller size


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 28, 2010)

Paul Cataldo said:


> Thanks for all the info guys.
> Yes, my brothers Weim is a blue/grey (more blue though) and you cannot find any hair on the black leather couches where (yes) my brother lets the dog sleep every night for years now.
> Anyhow,
> 
> ...



In my experience short haired dogs shed more and less of what they do shed will get caught in a brush. There is a long list of so called hypoallergenic dogs out there but your housekeeping practices will have a higher impact on the amount of hair you have floating around than the breed. Not all dogs within the same breed will have the same characteristics in shedding. With all the references you make to your brothers weim it sounds like you need to contact the breeder he got his from and tell them you are interested in any runts they may have in upcoming litters. 
Many times a runt will be a good bit smaller than the breed standard. 
If you ask a question try to be open minded. K-9 was trying to help you and the questions asked were warranted. Since you care so much about shedding we assume you plan to keep the dog inside. There are alot of other things to consider with an inside dog. Nobody wants to see you end up with a dog with very short hair, minimal shedding, but eats your couch, pulls up your carpet and chews through the door casing while your at work because you aren't able to give the dog enough exercise. Keep in mind walking a mile every couple days is often not enough excercise for the sporting and working breeds.


----------



## noggin nocker (Feb 28, 2010)

A stuffed scoobby doo would fit your requirements


----------



## Heather_Cooper (Mar 3, 2010)

Chihuahua


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 4, 2010)

Try a Vietnamese pot belly!They dont sweat either.


----------



## Velocity Girl (Mar 10, 2010)

Some dogs in some breeds just tend to not shed as much as others.  For instance someone mentioned a Visla and the one I knew shed alot.

Of our 3 whippets 1 sheds moderately, 1 slightly less than moderately, 1 barely any.  

I had allergies as a kid and we had a golden retriever at the time.  Best thing we ever did for me, and the house, was just cute him super short.  Virtually no shedding, kept him neat and clean, cooler in the summer (we let him get "fuzzy" in the winter) and I had fewer allergy problems.

Super short hair is also a heck of a lot harder to clean than longer hair.  Sounds odd, but those itty bitty fine hairs are a PIA.

Boston Terriers though (from what I've been told) don't shed a lot and are great companions.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Mar 11, 2010)

Barger Stock Feist


----------



## HermanMerman (Mar 11, 2010)

Vizslas are gorgeous, and they have zero dog smell. They don't shed either.  They may be a little larger than what you are looking for, but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## zzweims (Mar 28, 2010)

1) weims DO shed--just not very much and the fur is translucent so it's hard to see.  Try not vaccuming for a year.  Trust me, your house will turn gray.

2) most pet bred and many show bred weims are out of standard, which is why people think this breed is large.  I have one very *large* import who is 65lbs.  The remainder of my weims range from 35-50lbs.  That is how big a weim is supposed to be.

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 28, 2010)

zzweims said:


> 1) weims DO shed--just not very much and the fur is translucent so it's hard to see.  Try not vaccuming for a year. _ Trust me, your house will turn gray._
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> ...



They are now.  In the original AKC standard they were larger.  In the German Standard they are larger (males are 30-40 kg.).  Weims were downsized by the AKC to accommodate the desires of the show people who were breeding a smaller sleeker dog.


If you look at pictures of the champion males in particular from the 50's and 60's you will see a substantially more "robust" --heavier, extremely muscular through the chest, and taller - than the current standard.


----------



## Ambull (Mar 30, 2010)

*You can try....*

A soft coated wheaton terrier. This fits the hair and size criteria. They are pets....never seen one work. Though I trained one that retrieve a dummy in the water pretty good.
Good Luck!
P


----------



## zzweims (Mar 30, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> They are now.  In the original AKC standard they were larger.  In the German Standard they are larger (males are 30-40 kg.).  Weims were downsized by the AKC to accommodate the desires of the show people who were breeding a smaller sleeker dog.
> 
> 
> If you look at pictures of the champion males in particular from the 50's and 60's you will see a substantially more "robust" --heavier, extremely muscular through the chest, and taller - than the current standard.



You are right about American weims being more "robust" in the past, but they were not taller.  The height standard hasn't changed.  Males should be 25"-27"  I have a very robust German import that is 26.3" tall and 65lbs of solid muscle.  Yet he looks like a midget compaired to some of the slab-sided American show champion Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- who come to him for breeding.  The pet bred weims are even taller.

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 31, 2010)

Paul Cataldo said:


> Thanks for all the info guys.
> Yes, my brothers Weim is a blue/grey (more blue though) and you cannot find any hair on the black leather couches where (yes) my brother lets the dog sleep every night for years now.
> Anyhow,
> 
> ...





noggin nocker said:


> A stuffed scoobby doo would fit your requirements




I gotta agree wtih noggin nocker.

No offence, but from your posts on here, it sounds as though you may be a bit too OCD to have a dog... at least, an indoor dog.   They are animals and do have the potential to make a mess.  Also, judging by your response to K9, it doesn't seem that you are interested in whether or not you can give the dog a happy life, as you don't seem to care much about what the breed needs, only what your  needs are as to whether it sheds or not and how long it's coat is.  Honestly, if you are dead set on getting a dog, the BEST thing you can do is go through the kind of questions K9 asked, then see what breeds fit your responses and have short hair, and then pick from there.  Otherwise you are doing yourself and your potential family pet a disservice.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 29, 2010)

I know this is old but I found the perfect dog breed for you 
A girl on another forum Im on just got one

 American Hairless Terrier 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/americanhairlessterrier.htm


----------



## Sam H (Apr 30, 2010)

Minature Schnauzers seem to be an answer to the majority of your "wish list"...I grew up with them and now have 2 of my own.
They are MINIMAL shedders(practically unoticeable),not very large (25lbs would be big),very intelligent,obediant (if trained),very protective,very affectionate.

If a Min Schnauzer doesn't fit your requirements...Try a stuffed animal


----------



## bunny chaser (Jun 11, 2010)

love them schnauzers, have a minature white about 10lbs indoor dog but gets alot of outdoor time great tempermant, min shedding and easy to house train and an all round great girl


----------



## haleyshorses (Jun 15, 2010)

Depending on what kind of dog you want you might could consider a min pin, rat terrrier, jack russell, daschund, chihuahua, boston terrier. Some of these have a lot of energy though.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jun 15, 2010)

Ambull said:


> A soft coated wheaton terrier. This fits the hair and size criteria. They are pets....never seen one work. Though I trained one that retrieve a dummy in the water pretty good.
> Good Luck!
> P



x2....my niece wanted a dog, but has bad allergies...after researching, my sister bought a Wheaton Terrier....My sister swore it didn't shed until she got her roomba vacuum...but my neice has never had any reaction to the dog so it must be pretty close to what you're looking for as far as shedding.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you considered a pointer? I had one for years that wasn't hunted and loved her. She had a medium energy level (great indoors but would play and romp with the kids outdoors. She didn't shed enough to notice (she was white and red spotted). Very loyal and highly trainable. The females are smaller than the males as mine only weighed about 45lbs.
http://www.akc.org/breeds/pointer/


----------

